# Pin wheel of death on windows



## oliverrook (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi! This is the first time I've EVER needed to actually talk to other people about a computer issue. Here's the problem:
When ever I perform this complicated click manuever, or I close and reopen my laptop, or I open my screen saver (and occasionally when i turn it on), I can't use any programs, the computer slows down drastically (as in half an hour to open my copmuter, and another 45 to load the screen, without e
's not the hard drive, we put in a new one two weeks ago, and we diagnosed it, and it says there's nothing wrong. I can move the mouse around fine, and when I actually manage to open task manager, it says the total cpu usage is around 10%. I also move the cursor down to the task bar and get the windows equivelent of the pin wheel of death (or beach ball of death). When I click a few times, it stays even when I move it off the task bar, and continues for another 15-20 minutes.
Please help!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like your explorer.exe is messing up big time.

Do you have any external devices (Aside from a mouse/keyboard) attached? (If so, unplug 'm)
Do you have any antivirus software installed? (If so, is it possible to run it?)

Ehm, does this happen immediately after reboot, when you do one of the things you described?


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 6, 2012)

not immediately. But it is a viral problem. I can't open my antivirus program, because it closes it. I can't transfer my files, because it gives me a network error. I think it could be a network/remote virus, but I can't seem to disable my wireless. (I'm currently talking to you from my dad's tablet pc). I also can't open my web browser.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 7, 2012)

For something that bad, you might just want to re-install. If you can, you should try to get a hold of a live CD Linux to use for copying any files you want from your main drive to a flash drive, USB hard drive, etc.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with LB.  Re-installing would probably be the most effective way to go about solving this.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2012)

Edit: I agree, a reinstall or fresh install is the quickest and surest way to eliminate all the baddies that are on your PC, and it's the only way to restore your PC to a fully trustworthy state.

-----

Are you able to reboot in Safe Mode with Networking, in order to download anti-malware tools?

How to start in Safe Mode on Windows Vista, and How to start in Safe Mode on Windows 7

If you can, then you should be able to download the Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool (MSRT) and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (MBAM).

MSRT and Microsoft Safety Scanner (two separate things): http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/

MBAM: http://malwarebytes.org/

Also, one of the advanced startup options that should be available when you follow the instructions for starting in Safe Mode is Repair Your Computer, and one of the repair options is Startup Repair.  It's a bit of magic I don't understand yet, but that might help in getting control.

Also, the same repair options should be available behind a "Repair Your Computer" link if you boot from your Windows installation DVD if you have one.


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. I actually already have several linux live cds, as well as non-live ones. I forgot about using live cds to get the files off (I've done it before, during past failures). Thanks for the suggestions, I think I'll do it!
Thanks!


----------

